# Honours Help



## JFisher (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello fellow Herpers,

My name is Jarryd and I am completing my final year in a Bachelor of Environmental Science majoring in Wildlife and Conservation Biology. I am an absolute reptile fanatic having a large collection myself. I have kept many species of elapids as well as the general carpets and colubrids. I am really interested in doing an honours year but am absolutely confused as to what section within the reptile field to go into. Any areas within the reptile field that you think need further studies please let me know Role on summer so we can all get back to herping cheers


----------



## Moreliavridis (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm interested to hear about the course you have done and where you did it. I was looking at doing a course similar.


----------



## JFisher (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey Mate, the course is a 3 year degree at Deakin University Melbourne. Its a relatively diverse degree covering many aspects within the wildlife field. The course itself has alot of hands on practicals with alot of camps ' depending on what units you choose '. The only problem with a degree like this is that once you qualify the jobs are so diverse that you not to sure on what you actually want to do. It is for this reason that I really feel that doing honours would make me more specialized in a particular field.


----------



## Jazzz (Aug 3, 2011)

id be interested in some ideas as well =] my honors is quickly approaching... im doing envm science as well


----------



## mkwak (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi, 
-Ecomorphology of lizards
-Comparative ecology of water skinks
-Ecological implications of temperature-dependant sex determination in dragon lizards
-Life history variation in lizards or frogs

Mac


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 3, 2011)

> Life history variation in lizards or frogs



Not exactly sure what you mean by this? 

I would be interested in seeing you find the least well known animal you can plausibly study then focus on filling in all aspects of its ecology.


----------



## mkwak (Aug 3, 2011)

Ecomorphology of lizards- You could look at how changes in anatomy occur in different habitats in spacific species of lizard

Ecological implications of temperature-dependant sex determination in dragon lizards- you could look at how climate change may effect lizard population who use temperiture for sex determination and how this may effect the ecosystems they occur in.


----------



## JFisher (Aug 3, 2011)

Jazz where you studying mate? thank you mac for your ideas. When you say ecomorphology of lizards which species exactly and which areas of habitat would you reccommend.


----------



## mkwak (Aug 3, 2011)

Perhaps- Physignathus lesueurii or Pogona barbata as they both have extensive ranges across eastern Australia ranging from north queensland down to Gippsland in the case of Physignathus lesueurii and south australia in the case of Pogona barbata. As they both have large distributions you could more easilystudy varying morphology and phenotypes in different environments.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 3, 2011)

That certainly sounds interesting in regards to the Water Dragons or Eastern's. What did you mean by Life history variation in lizards or frogs?


----------



## mkwak (Aug 3, 2011)

Variations in the Phenotypes of frogs or lizards throughouttheir stages of maturity over various geographical ranges, for instance colour variationin Pogona species at various ages or strange morphology in tadpole or frogpopulations. Something interesting would be to look at varying changes inanatomy of snakes or carnivorous reptiles as a result of the introduction ofcane toads. I have heard from some that certain snake species are developing smallermouths in areas where cane toads have existed for a long time as a result ofnatural selection caused by the toads.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 3, 2011)

> Variations in the Phenotypes of frogs or lizards throughouttheir stages of maturity over various geographical ranges, for instance colour variationin Pogona species at various ages or strange morphology in tadpole or frogpopulations. Something interesting would be to look at varying changes inanatomy of snakes or carnivorous reptiles as a result of the introduction ofcane toads. I have heard from some that certain snake species are developing smallermouths in areas where cane toads have existed for a long time as a result ofnatural selection caused by the toads.



Hmm ok, yes sounds very interesting. The unfortunate problem with cane toads is the absence in baseline data from where they have already affected, I imagine one could still apply this project to a baseline collection project for areas they have not yet affected.


----------



## grimbeny (Aug 3, 2011)

I am an honours student at Sydney uni studying the evolution of live birth (viviparity) and placentation in skinks. What you should do depends on what you would like to do afterwards, if you want to work for an environmental consulting firm, then you should aim to do something ecological that involves alot of feild work, if you would like to stay in research you should try to do a project that will use techniques you would like to use in the broad area of study you would like to continue with.

I would also advice that you dont try to come up with a whole project on your own but find a supervisor who is doing things in the area you would like to pursue and talk to them.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 3, 2011)

JFisher said:


> Hello fellow Herpers,
> 
> My name is Jarryd and I am completing my final year in a Bachelor of Environmental Science majoring in Wildlife and Conservation Biology. I am an absolute reptile fanatic having a large collection myself. I have kept many species of elapids as well as the general carpets and colubrids. I am really interested in doing an honours year but am absolutely confused as to what section within the reptile field to go into. Any areas within the reptile field that you think need further studies please let me know Role on summer so we can all get back to herping cheers



Hello mate, 

I have just completed an honours year whereby I examined the realised and fundamental niche of a threatened legless lizard. Then simulated the impact of climate change and made conclusions about the impact based on the realised niche. 

It will depend heavily on what your supervisor will want to do and what your interests are. 

On a side note, I am having a hard time finding work. Its a very competitive area.


----------



## JFisher (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys, I will definately try find a supervisor that is offering projects of interest. Big willie I have heard that it is really hard to find a job in this industry but I guess Its what I love so I am just going to have to find something Have you found that honours has helped you?


----------



## gus11 (Aug 4, 2011)

It's also worth looking into a project that can be done somewhat locally, remember that honors projects are not well funded. unless you can find a super rich supervisor (not easy to do), getting an extensive project for honors will be a challenge. also worth noting you only have roughly 8-10months for an honors so the scope cannot be to large. Many universities are beginning to phase out honors projects and focus more on Masters (honors isn't recognized outside of Australia/England) whilst a masters is recognised world wide. make sure you think about what you want to do after honors and is it worth having done an honors or are you better off doing a masters.


----------



## Jazzz (Aug 4, 2011)

JFisher said:


> Jazz where you studying mate? thank you mac for your ideas. When you say ecomorphology of lizards which species exactly and which areas of habitat would you reccommend.



im at uq st lucia. Its hard to find jobs directly relating to reptiles but not with an envm sc degree, we're pretty sought after now that everyone is trying to go 'green'


----------

